# Why doesn't therapy work for me?



## WolverineLogan (Nov 20, 2018)

for this condition, and I tried several, it seems that too many spend time on just talking about it, I never met one therapist who actually went with me in public and worked on it, that's the main problem, and it's also risky to do this because you might be seen by someone you know in public.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Depends on:

1. Your diagnosis
2. The competency / education / specialism of the therapist
3. How much you are willing to commit to the process
4. The type of therapy
5. How good a connection you have with the therapist.

I had 9 therapists before I found one who had any positive impact.


----------



## WolverineLogan (Nov 20, 2018)

Fungal Pete said:


> Depends on:
> 
> 1. Your diagnosis
> 2. The competency / education / specialism of the therapist
> ...


I don't have the time and the money to find the right one. I've seen many. I quit years ago. I was tired of it. They just try to make it last forever so I will keep paying.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

WolverineLogan said:


> I don't have the time and the money to find the right one. I've seen many. I quit years ago. I was tired of it. They just try to make it last forever so I will keep paying.


That's right. If they "cure" you, they lose a customer. If they were in business to cure people, that would be a pretty crappy business model. :haha


----------



## ronaldjshine (Jul 31, 2016)

I agree with the business model angle. However, if you look at the psych principles they are taught, it's something like they want to help you explore a personal journey where you solve your own problems -- they do not solve them for you. 

I think there are better resources for social skill development. Psychs are generally academically taught and are basically telling you things they learned in a classroom. I'd have to be skeptical if they themselves dont' suffer from SA and had to learn social skills as adults themselves. And some psychs are just better than others with treatment methods. The first two i chatted with I enjoyed getting things off my chest and just talking about issues. That was a psychological relief. Talk therapy. However, in terms of improvement, there was nothing really helpful after that... they didn't instruct me to do things... and I stopped going. Honestly, I feel I would have had better luck going to a behavioral school for autistic kids, b/c there they focus and teach basic social skills. 

Actually, my side project is to focus on those social skills... it's not easy, b/c there are so many... but definitely give my podcast a listen, I inject a lot of personal stories.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

ronaldjshine said:


> I agree with the business model angle. However, if you look at the psych principles they are taught, it's something like they want to help you explore a personal journey where you solve your own problems -- they do not solve them for you.
> 
> I think there are better resources for social skill development. Psychs are generally academically taught and are basically telling you things they learned in a classroom. I'd have to be skeptical if they themselves dont' suffer from SA and had to learn social skills as adults themselves. And some psychs are just better than others with treatment methods. *The first two i chatted with I enjoyed getting things off my chest and just talking about issues. That was a psychological relief. Talk therapy. However, in terms of improvement, there was nothing really helpful after that... they didn't instruct me to do things... and I stopped going*. Honestly, I feel I would have had better luck going to a behavioral school for autistic kids, b/c there they focus and teach basic social skills.
> 
> Actually, my side project is to focus on those social skills... it's not easy, b/c there are so many... but definitely give my podcast a listen, I inject a lot of personal stories.


If therapy does not work one can always try support groups because not only do you get **** off your chest but they also provide feedback when you share. They provide great insight and can relate to your problems and teach you how they overcame or are dealing with related issues.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

WolverineLogan said:


> I don't have the time and the money to find the right one. I've seen many. I quit years ago. I was tired of it. They just try to make it last forever so I will keep paying.


Yes. Same happened to me. When they don't know how to help you beyond the most basic advice i suspect they resort to dragging it out.


----------



## Luzali (Jul 4, 2018)

WolverineLogan said:


> for this condition, and I tried several, it seems that too many spend time on just talking about it, I never met one therapist who actually went with me in public and worked on it, that's the main problem, and it's also risky to do this because you might be seen by someone you know in public.


I could have written this myself. Its frustrating isnt it? 
In my own opinion I think that most counsellors are only qualified to work with people who have minor depression, anxiety or difficult current life circumstances, they dont know how to treat people who have a mental illness. Theres a big difference between having bad mental health and a mental illness. Its very much like physical health, you can have bad health but that can be improved through exercising or changing your diet. If you have a physical health problem like diabetes or something, it has to be treated a different way and it will never be cured but can managed. Mental health is no different. What you might need is a psychotherapist who can work with you to deal with the issues rather than someone who will just talk to you about your feelings. 
Psychotherapy is much more expensive and not attainable for everyone unfortunately but dont give up, you just need to find someone you connect with.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

it does not work for me either.


----------

